# Powersound Overdrive



## Dan M (Dec 31, 2021)

One last build squeezed in before the end of the year.

I built this one without the charge pump, since I have an 18v outlet available.  Functions fine on 9v also.

I’ve only run it through my practice amp, but so far I like it.  It breaks up right at the tail end of the gain knob.  

Tomorrow I’ll run it into my half stack and welcome the neighborhood to 2022


----------



## Dan M (Dec 31, 2021)

I have no idea how I made a giant emoji


----------



## MattG (Jan 3, 2022)

@Dan M - looks great!

To you or anyone else using a Colorsound Power Boost/Overdrive (or clone): how are you using it? What guitar(s), amp(s)? Alone or stacked? As an EQ, light overdrive, or fuzz?

I'm just curious - I've build the Aion versions (Nucleus and Plasma). IIRC, I used 2n5088 transistors; the Aion docs suggest a 1kC drive pot for a more "natural" feel. I go back and forth on how I feel about it. Sometimes, I think it sounds phenomenal, in just about any capacity... And yet other times I'm not into it at all.

Just trying to stir up some general discussion on this pedal.


----------



## Big Monk (Jan 4, 2022)

MattG said:


> @Dan M - looks great!
> 
> To you or anyone else using a Colorsound Power Boost/Overdrive (or clone): how are you using it? What guitar(s), amp(s)? Alone or stacked? As an EQ, light overdrive, or fuzz?
> 
> ...



I own a Vick Audio Overdriver. Towards the end of 2021 I had it up for sale. I felt the same as you do, i.e. it was hit or miss for me.

I decided to keep it because it really excels as a clean boost or light overdrive with EQ. I tend to either run in with the gain all the way off and master at around 11-12 o’clock. I then tweak treble and bass to taste. For light overdrive, I turn up the gain to 9-10 o’clock.

It also really excels into a cranked amp, which most people have trouble with. I have a small 5 watt single ended amp so occasionally I wind it up when no one is home.

I like the sound of it best at 18v, at least with respect to clean boost and light drive.


----------



## Dan M (Jan 4, 2022)

Similar experience for me.  I’m not sure if it can win a spot on my pedal board.  I got a massive sound out of it with the volume and gain cranked up into a jcm800 with a 4x12 but it was LOUD.  And even then, I don’t think it’s my favorite “loud” sound.  

But I’m still fiddling with it.  I want to run it into a couple of amp-in-a-box pedals into the effects return on the amp and see what happens.  
Or see if it can push a big muff better than the other boosts and OD’s I have.

Here’s a rambling tangent:  The first pedal I ever built was a BYOC Crown Jewel.  It’s like a Swiss Army knife and sort of a gate keeper on my pedal board.  To win a spot, a new pedal has to do something it can’t do, and be better than the rest of the pedals on the board.


----------



## Big Monk (Jan 4, 2022)

My favorite uses for my Vick Audio Overdriver are as a clean boost and goosing and EQ-ing my Rams Head


----------



## Dan M (Jan 4, 2022)

MattG said:


> the Aion docs suggest a 1kC drive pot for a more "natural" feel.



I think this makes sense.  With the B10k, the knob doesn't do anything until the end of rotation and then BAM!


----------



## nickquack (Jan 30, 2022)

Dan M said:


> One last build squeezed in before the end of the year.
> 
> I built this one without the charge pump, since I have an 18v outlet available.  Functions fine on 9v also.
> 
> ...


Hey could I check, what is the wiring needed to bypass the 18v charge pump?


----------



## Dan M (Jan 30, 2022)

I installed D100 normally, bump C102 up to 100uF, and jumper across D101 and D102.
You can see the jumper on the top pads in my picture.

Original discussion here:  
Thread 'Am I correct on:  How to remove a charge pump?'
https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/am-i-correct-on-how-to-remove-a-charge-pump.8833/


----------

